# [MMO] DayZ- The hardest yet most addictive survival fps



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

*www.psychicgamers.co.uk/_/rsrc/1374167564602/articles/dayz-standalone/dayz-standalone-banner.jpg
*Developer(s) Bohemia Interactive
Publisher(s)	Bohemia Interactive
Platform(s)	PC, PlayStation 4
Release date(s)	December 16, 2013 (Early Alpha)
Genre(s)	Survival horror Massively multiplayer online game
Official website DayZ
Official forum DayZ Forum
Reddit r/DayZ
*​
So this game is being counted as the most punishing and yet addictive game this year. Based on ARMA, the actual map size was 225 sq km and has been expanded to 255 sq km. And what makes this game unique? I'll list down some points just to get started.

>> Massive open world with only 1 time load concept.
>> Map size is is twice larger than GTA 5 map and that too without any vehicles.
>> In order to survive , we have to adapt and learn most basic things. For example, you found a canned Tuna, you have to search for a tool to open the can or use some knife/ machete to open it but that way you will spill some of the food. Not to forget, there is also a food condition to be kept in mind. Same goes for water, uncleaned water will make you sick unless you use water purification tablets.
>> We are given only a working torch in the beginning and are spawned at a random location (it will be close to sea shore though).
>> No map, no bag, no food supplies, no weapon. You have to search for those items.
>> You found a gun? OK. You found its ammo as well? Good. But did you find its magazine? 
>> Proper day night cycle. Realistic weather effects as well. One can find his direction by observing the sun position and the direction of wind.
>> Once you die, you die properly in game. You will lose all your belongings when you respawn next time. Just remember, all it takes that 1 bullet from the sniper guy who was hiding in a building 400m away from the loot you were about to take.
>> There is no story. What you do in game, is the story . Thats why its unique. Its your wish. You can be a hero by helping the newbies/ other players in dire need OR be a bandit by killing the friendly looking people OR just a loner to scavenge and survive on your own.
>> And much more........ I cant even recollect what to write. So much happened in those 16 hrs I played  this game. 
The community is vast. And it will only grow since it is so much playable now in alpha stage, it will only get better as the time passes by.
I'm looking forward to play with guys here. 

*Playing as a clan, roaming in groups, fighting off other hostile groups, fishing and cooking Tuna under that sparkling moonlight and clear night sky...... its just beautiful.*

Right now, me, thetechfreak, multisapman have this game. Faun was also interested in it and might buy it soon.

So see you guys in Chernarus+ (Dayz map name)


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice, looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it good to buy Dayz at this alpha state. I seen many negative reviews


----------



## iittopper (Aug 21, 2014)

I am also waiting for the game to release . For now i am playing Rust which is very similar to Dayz . But none of my friends play it  .


----------



## snap (Aug 21, 2014)

So DayZ or Rust ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Is it good to buy Dayz at this alpha state. I seen many negative reviews


There are some bugs but they arent that much of an annoyance. Most of the negative reviews are from 2 types of people:
1. Those who have no patience whatsoever . They want everything with minimal muscle work.
2. Those who played so much, had good gear and then got backstab by some online so called friend.


iittopper said:


> I am also waiting for the game to release . For now i am playing Rust which is very similar to Dayz . But none of my friends play it  .


I have no idea about Rust, seems some images only once. IS it very similar to DayZ?


snap said:


> So DayZ or Rust ?


No idea as of now.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2014)

Living alone and surviving the harsh environment created by other players. Add to that backstabbing and all, NOPE the game is not from me. I can't get off my RPG playing style and that way I'm only going to get killed.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Living alone and surviving the harsh environment created by other players. Add to that backstabbing and all, NOPE the game is not from me. I can't get off my RPG playing style and that way I'm only going to get killed.



Thats why clans are for. Go in groups and then see who has the balls to touch you 
Thats what I experienced 
And this game is perfect for me


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 21, 2014)

Too bad I am broke ... Heard a lot about DayZ


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Thats why clans are for. Go in groups and then see who has the balls to touch you
> Thats what I experienced
> And this game is perfect for me



Hmm.....Now that you say about clans. Interesting.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 21, 2014)

I have DayZ and Rust. I sent you a friend request. 
My steam id is R30ad3d. We can play co-op


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> I have DayZ and Rust. I sent you a friend request.
> My steam id is R30ad3d. We can play co-op


Accepted. 
Lets meet up at 8.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Accepted.
> Lets meet up at 8.



Ok i will be there


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2014)

snap said:


> So DayZ or Rust ?



DayZ is more tried and tested.

Rust is made by Garry's facepunch studio. It's got no better community.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Ok i will be there



Sorry I came a bit late (8:40). But you were offline by that time. I played till 11:30
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yesterday, I came across 2 guys, who were friends. They acted all friendly in the beginning after seeing me all geared up. But when they figured out I had no intentions of killing them, one of them shot me in both legs, made me lie down, hit me some melee weapon , left me die . Just for the gear I was carrying. 
So, I've decided to kill them next time I meet, I have already remembered their name and even if they change, I cant forget their voices.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2014)

^^ That's what happen in these survival zombie games. I got fed up with that in "Infestation: Survivor Stories" and from that moment, I dont want to play these genres anymore. Unless we, from TDF, form a group and fight others off, there is no hope in this game.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Sorry I came a bit late (8:40). But you were offline by that time. I played till 11:30
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yesterday, I came across 2 guys, who were friends. They acted all friendly in the beginning after seeing me all geared up. But when they figured out I had no intentions of killing them, one of them shot me in both legs, made me lie down, hit me some melee weapon , left me die . Just for the gear I was carrying.
> So, I've decided to kill them next time I meet, I have already remembered their name and even if they change, I cant forget their voices.



Rule no 1 for Dayz - Never trust anyone . Even your friends can betray you out of desperation . 

I was playing Rust when i saw a guy got sniped . So i looted the dead guy and ran as fast as possible toward my camp . When i get there , there were already two enemies waiting for me . It was 3 vs 1 assault , and they won  .


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ That's what happen in these survival zombie games. I got fed up with that in "Infestation: Survivor Stories" and from that moment, I dont want to play these genres anymore. Unless we, from TDF, form a group and fight others off, there is no hope in this game.


Is it MMO fps as well? I havent played that game.


iittopper said:


> Rule no 1 for Dayz - Never trust anyone . Even your friends can betray you out of desperation .
> 
> I was playing Rust when i saw a guy got sniped . So i looted the dead guy and ran as fast as possible toward my camp . When i get there , there were already two enemies waiting for me . It was 3 vs 1 assault , and they won  .



They kept asking me, where are you from. When I answered, they did that. They were from SEA region I think.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2014)

Played DayZ for a while back home and collected few items in my 3rd character(2 others died under hilarious circumstances). Will download the game again soon.

Once I came across a guy with a lot of military gear...he dropped a bag and gave me a lot of items and shoes etc. Was great. Usually my rule of thumb while playing is keep distance from everyone and say friendly when near. If they look to attack you : run if they have no gun else if they have a gun try and fight till we take damage.

My Steam ID is: wuodland, other players add me


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Is it MMO fps as well? I havent played that game.



Yes, it is MMO FPS Survival Game : Steam Link


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Sorry I came a bit late (8:40). But you were offline by that time. I played till 11:30
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yesterday, I came across 2 guys, who were friends. They acted all friendly in the beginning after seeing me all geared up. But when they figured out I had no intentions of killing them, one of them shot me in both legs, made me lie down, hit me some melee weapon , left me die . Just for the gear I was carrying.
> So, I've decided to kill them next time I meet, I have already remembered their name and even if they change, I cant forget their voices.



This is the reason I might not play this game.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Yes, it is MMO FPS Survival Game : Steam Link



Ah.. thanks..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2014)

Day before yesterday I met a fresh respawn in a city I was in. He was scared when he saw me and put his hands up instantly. I calmed him down , gave him some food, Pepsi and a knife. I escorted him to a piano house(this building have decent supply drops) just in case a zed(zed= zombie in dayz) show up. There I told him that you carry on I will rejoin after 30 mins. So when after 30 mins I re logged in, he was still in that city but this time trying to get away from a couple of zombies. I recognized him and asked him to run towards me. Even though seeing an fire Axe in my hand, he tried his luck and ran towards me . I took down those zombies and gave him a 2 rags(helps to stop bleeding) and a wooden stick(when combined with rags/bandage, helps to fix broken leg, somehow). Then he remembered it was me from before. He was literally so happy. Then we both geared up and played like 3 hours together, looting different cities and fending off zeds together . 

That's how this game should be played I think. I feel sorry for those who kill unarmed guys without any reason.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Day before yesterday I met a fresh respawn in a city I was in. He was scared when he saw me and put his hands up instantly. I calmed him down , gave him some food, Pepsi and a knife. I escorted him to a piano house(this building have decent supply drops) just in case a zed(zed= zombie in dayz) show up. There I told him that you carry on I will rejoin after 30 mins. So when after 30 mins I re logged in, he was still in that city but this time trying to get away from a couple of zombies. I recognized him and asked him to run towards me. Even though seeing an fire Axe in my hand, he tried his luck and ran towards me . I took down those zombies and gave him a 2 rags(helps to stop bleeding) and a wooden stick(when combined with rags/bandage, helps to fix broken leg, somehow). Then he remembered it was me from before. He was literally so happy. Then we both geared up and played like 3 hours together, looting different cities and fending off zeds together .
> 
> That's how this game should be played I think. I feel sorry for those who kill unarmed guys without any reason.


WOW. I'm amazed how the games develop a friendly behaviour between strangers.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Day before yesterday I met a fresh respawn in a city I was in. He was scared when he saw me and put his hands up instantly. I calmed him down , gave him some food, Pepsi and a knife. I escorted him to a piano house(this building have decent supply drops) just in case a zed(zed= zombie in dayz) show up. There I told him that you carry on I will rejoin after 30 mins. So when after 30 mins I re logged in, he was still in that city but this time trying to get away from a couple of zombies. I recognized him and asked him to run towards me. Even though seeing an fire Axe in my hand, he tried his luck and ran towards me . I took down those zombies and gave him a 2 rags(helps to stop bleeding) and a wooden stick(when combined with rags/bandage, helps to fix broken leg, somehow). Then he remembered it was me from before. He was literally so happy. Then we both geared up and played like 3 hours together, looting different cities and fending off zeds together .
> 
> That's how this game should be played I think. I feel sorry for those who kill unarmed guys without any reason.



Did you guys sleep together afterwards?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Did you guys sleep together afterwards?



Do I have to?

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> WOW. I'm amazed how the games develop a friendly behaviour between strangers.



After getting arseraped from some guys a couple of days ago, I did the same thing to some Pinoys(Philippines) guys I met a couple of days ago. But then I didnt feel that much victorious either. So did the right thing next time.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *After getting arseraped from some guys a couple of days ago*, I did the same thing to some Pinoys(Philippines) guys I met a couple of days ago. But then I didnt feel that much victorious either. So did the right thing next time.


Is this a figure of speech or there's an option in this game to do this?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Day before yesterday I met a fresh respawn in a city I was in. He was scared when he saw me and put his hands up instantly. I calmed him down , gave him some food, Pepsi and a knife. I escorted him to a piano house(this building have decent supply drops) just in case a zed(zed= zombie in dayz) show up. There I told him that you carry on I will rejoin after 30 mins. So when after 30 mins I re logged in, he was still in that city but this time trying to get away from a couple of zombies. I recognized him and asked him to run towards me. Even though seeing an fire Axe in my hand, he tried his luck and ran towards me . I took down those zombies and gave him a 2 rags(helps to stop bleeding) and a wooden stick(when combined with rags/bandage, helps to fix broken leg, somehow). Then he remembered it was me from before. He was literally so happy. Then we both geared up and played like 3 hours together, looting different cities and fending off zeds together .
> 
> That's how this game should be played I think. I feel sorry for those who kill unarmed guys without any reason.



It  is not about how this game should be, it is about, how the game is played by. You throw me a zombie in a game, and I will buy it. But after the sour taste that Infestation leaves in my mouth, I promised myself that I will never play MMO, where you get killed by other human for mere torchlight and one coke!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> Is this a figure of speech or there's an option in this game to do this?



Figure of speech. Though we can pi$$ on the body of guy we killed.

- - - Updated - - -



furious_gamer said:


> It  is not about how this game should be, it is about, how the game is played by. You throw me a zombie in a game, and I will buy it. But after the sour taste that Infestation leaves in my mouth, I promised myself that I will never play MMO, where you get killed by other human for mere torchlight and one coke!



I agree. Same thing happened with me as well and I was thinking , what was the point? 
Im playing on friendly loot server these days.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Figure of speech. Though we can pi$$ on the body of guy we killed.


Since the game is about zombiecalypse, i thought it was real because humans are rare to see each other, and they can't control their feelings for such a long time.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

So, anyone playing this game ? Should I download it again?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> So, anyone playing this game ? Should I download it again?



Only play it if you dont have anything else to play. The game still have bugs, lots of them.

But I can easily say this that the game which I saw 4 months back has seen some good changes as well. The transition is slow but it is there.

I usually play this 1 or 2 times in every 10 days


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

Me and [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] are going to start playing this game toda(together) and start moving in a pack. Few more people will be joining us soon.

So if anyone has the game, DL it so that we can play


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2015)

One of my friend also member of gang.

3-4 TDFians also have this game but have stopped playing namely CyberGhost, R3loaded and MultiSapman. Dont remember their TDF ids but I used to play with multisapman borderlands 2.

And a couple of guys also about to get this one soon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

The devs should really add an ingame map though. Have to install some map app on my phone/Tablet to keep up with the topography now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks cool. Will pick it up during a sale.

But, why the heck is it still in early access. It was release in 2013 ? r8 la ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2015)

Yea Jojo its still in alpha. One of the main reason which keeps away people from buying it. The development is slow. But it is stable than what I experienced 5 months back. Not a single bug encountered in my last 10-12 hrs of playthrough.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 23, 2015)

do you guys play everynight? I will download tonight.

One question though how to get sniper rifle,bullets and a samurai sword? 
You see me a epic camper


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> do you guys play everynight? I will download tonight.
> 
> One question though how to get sniper rifle,bullets and a samurai sword?
> You see me a epic camper


As of now only 3 of us playing. 2 other guys didnt respond. And [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] have to fix his ping issues first since he was being kicked a lot of times due to 300+ ms ping.

And regarding your query, first we will have to get basic things like food water warm clothes as a fresh respawn. Sniper is like 2-3 steps beyond. 
If this is your first time playing such game, then do watch some basic tutorials.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2015)

Here are a few DayZ screenshots: [56k warning]-



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/llJkA1f.jpg
That was 3 zombies

*i.imgur.com/2iUeLY0.jpg
A little gear

*i.imgur.com/r81WUCU.jpg
Zombie charging to us

*i.imgur.com/MNZV0kP.jpg
That's [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] btw 

*i.imgur.com/l97u0D3.jpg
Me & [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] trying to find our way. The game looks so grey because my characters HP was low

*i.imgur.com/HZNh9hr.jpg
The Sunny Sky

*i.imgur.com/lQNTqQQ.jpg
Just watching the Sun. We're fully geared now. The other guy is [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]

*i.imgur.com/UraZa0M.jpg
Drinking water

*i.imgur.com/bFrUY5c.jpg
Finally found Zero(he's the guy on the right)

*i.imgur.com/WZNsPow.jpg
Drinking water in the heat

*i.imgur.com/stLdJCB.jpg
One last shot of the Sun. The game does look good considering I play @ low settings


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2015)

Those shots look better than mine even though we both playing on lowest settings. Sad that I cant play on desktop because of mic issue.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 23, 2015)

get Rs.200 USB mic


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> get Rs.200 USB mic





Can you link some good one?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 24, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] the new server you play on, is the character is according to the Eden server or the Thailand one?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] the new server you play on, is the character is according to the Eden server or the Thailand one?



Consider 5 servers:

A, B, C- Public
X, Y- Private

Now when you play in public server, the items will be shared among A B C. That means you can continue your progress in any of those 3 public servers.

But X and Y are private, meaning the items will be those server specific only. That Thailand server we play is private, so progress on that server will be specific to that one only. Dunno Eden was public or private


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2015)

A video by DayZ streamer


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gL4dVbpnBpU[/YOUTUBE]

An old but hillarious video


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2015)

a bit cruel but still funny


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2015)

[youtube]UtOB5SdjZ0I[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -

Another one

[youtube]qOt6hytsH1w[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] when will you be playing? Will zero play tonight?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2015)

Today evening. Im at Balota air strip, near Chernogorsk, looting stuff.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2015)

Another fan-made trailer of DayZ. Awesome work though that voice is kinda off the mark.

[youtube]oMBvKF-ZuS8[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone is still playing? I've decided to not play it until its full release next year. For once I do hope it makes it to version 1.0 considering the main creator/dev Dean Hall left the project


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone is still playing? I've decided to not play it until its full release next year. For once I do hope it makes it to version 1.0 considering the main creator/dev Dean Hall left the project



Dean Hall's leaving the project actually turned out good. The new lead, Hicks, is working much better. 
0.57 released yesterday. New inventory system, map changes and what not. Also, thier new engine is 70% completed, when it is in full working state, performnce in big cities will skyrocket.

I'll rejoin after 2 weeks.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 12, 2015)

Anybody up for this weekend??  me complete newbie  played like 10mins


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> Anybody up for this weekend??  me complete newbie  played like 10mins



For some reason I cant find the game listed as played by you in steam


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 12, 2015)

other ID


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2015)

then share your id man
how can you expect to join when we dont even  know the id


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 15, 2015)

added to my normal ID : chery012

add me

btw which server to join?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 15, 2015)

Im already in your friend list pal, White Fang.

And for servers, modify your filter in server page with ping <200 and check
Thailand, Singapore, Mali, Phillipines, German and few UK servers good.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 16, 2015)

How to do farming ??
I have a spade , a greenhouse, an axe

I am not getting any option to create farms


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2015)

I havent done but saw my friends doing.

Take out appropriate tool in hand, and while looking at a leveled ground surface, use mouse scroll. My be you will see the "dig" option if you meet the requirements.

After that you have to use seeds. Fertilizer if you want to speed up the growth.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 17, 2015)

*DayZ single-player mode and server hosting planned​*
*0cb8dd5d2dc142d08f0f-eb3b436d25971e5860b39e72b0600342.r94.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/i0NoNmRw6Hej.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg​
Brian Hicks, project lead on DayZ, stopped by the PC Gaming Show at E3 to talk about the progress and future of the multiplayer survival game, which has been in Early Access for over a year and a half.

In addition to plans in the near future to release three more vehicles and the resources needed to repair them, Hicks said that a single-player feature for DayZ was in the works. This will allow gamers to play DayZ offline, and also allow modders to test out their custom content in local sessions. Speaking of mods, Hicks said DayZ will be fully embracing the Steam Workshop.
Finally, Hicks told us that Bohemia will be releasing the tools needed for players to host their own servers, a feature DayZ players have been asking for almost since the game appeared. None of these upcoming features were given delivery dates, however.

Source: pcgamer


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2015)

[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION], Hey man, can you give me the video of this particular discussion?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<u><a href="*www.digit.in/forum/members/144954.html" target="_blank">alienempire</a></u>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, Hey man, can you give me the video of this particular discussion?



​


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 9, 2015)

VG247: DayZ, Arma 3 server owners can apply to monetise their communities


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] When was the last time you played DayZ? Want to play during Christmas week? Can download if you have it..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2016)

A nice compilation of gameplay in a PvP server
Slightly NSFW coz language
[youtube]4dFFCMY_ri4[/youtube]


----------

